# Care Bears vs. My Little Pony



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2012)

Had to be done. Just had to be done.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know but this made me lol:

[YOUTUBE]apvKAWaNYqs[/YOUTUBE]

Only Care Bears I remember seeing and liking as a kid was when the evil cloud/kid overcame cooties and became good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 8, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I don't know but this made me lol:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]apvKAWaNYqs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Only Care Bears I remember seeing and liking as a kid was when the evil cloud/kid overcame cooties and became good.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaBCw59DDVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Jan 8, 2012)

^     

+1 For You, ShikiYakumo!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I haven't seen a bunch of obnoxious meme-spawning care bear fans, so I'm willing to give them the win just based on that


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLonsEoNkTs[/YOUTUBE]

This could be a mistake against weaponized beams of caring.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well *I haven't seen a bunch of obnoxious meme-spawning care bear fans*, so I'm willing to give them the win just based on that



If you mean the brony phenomenon, I'm sure there's an alternate universe where it happened.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well I haven't seen a bunch of obnoxious meme-spawning care bear fans, so I'm willing to give them the win just based on that



Oh come now...ignorant words like that are beneath you, Mike.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Some of the bronies make me facepalm, for example the ones asking Lauren Faust stupid stuff they should keep to themselves.

But not all fans are like that.

Anyway I expect this to be closed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 9, 2012)

FireEel said:


> Oh come now...ignorant words like that are beneath you, Mike.



*reads your post*

*looks at your sig*

uvalaugh.gif


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 9, 2012)

I like FiM, but come on, who the hell would go around calling himself brony?


----------



## Distracted (Jan 9, 2012)

I know there is no official rule this thread is breaking.  But I have this urge to lock it.  I don't know who will win in this scenario, all I know is that I will hate everyone involved.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 9, 2012)

Pinkamena solos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Distracted said:


> I know there is no official rule this thread is breaking.  But I have this urge to lock it.  I don't know who will win in this scenario, all I know is that I will hate everyone involved.


best keep those urges contained 


MLP wins, in a battle (this *is* a battledome) I dunno care-bears feats, but Discord likely soloes as usual


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty sure Discord solos.

Also, Nostalgia Critic's reviews of the Care Bear movies are pretty entertaining.

And remember everyone, you gotta share, you gotta care.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 9, 2012)

The ponies can blitz.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 9, 2012)

They blitz the rainbow and die? 

In all seriousness Rainbow Dash solos.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Derpy gonna DERP


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2012)

People have already done calcs for this show.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Arishem said:


> People have already done calcs for this show.


 

AJ vs a Space Marine ?





I derped


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Earth ponies seem to have magic, but it's subtle and more about their connection to nature, not strength amping.

They just seem to be tough. Applejack already showed she was physically stronger than Rainbow Dash's legs.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2012)

This seems relevant.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_rIcawwAQ8[/YOUTUBE]Might as well include these.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjdkMmtHjyM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXIS9NPCQ84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Top tiers like Discord and Princess Celestia likely stomp


----------



## FireEel (Jan 9, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Top tiers like Discord and Princess Celestia likely stomp



It was implied that non-PIS Nightmare Moon might be above Princess Celestia in power as well.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 9, 2012)

When was this?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats right, get them together in one place


>: ) arm the bombs.......


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

FireEel said:


> It was implied that non-PIS Nightmare Moon might be above Princess Celestia in power as well.



Didn't Princess Celestia defeat her before the series?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Didn't Princess Celestia defeat her before the series?


with the Elements, yes

without them unlikely




> It was implied that non-PIS Nightmare Moon might be above Princess Celestia in power as well.


perhaps, yeah .. she did send Celestia somewhere during S01E1-2





> Thats right, get them together in one place
> 
> 
> >: ) arm the bombs.......


Discord turns the bombs into chocolate


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 9, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Thats right, get them together in one place
> 
> 
> >: ) arm the bombs.......



I second this, only with Bronies instead.


----------



## tonpa (Jan 9, 2012)

Does carebears get all composite feats? Carebears stomps


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

feats for them please

might be an epic battle


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 9, 2012)

tonpa said:


> Does carebears get all composite feats? Carebears stomps



It's all incarnations from both sides.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 9, 2012)

Which means...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CnOysetlQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tonpa (Jan 9, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> feats for them please
> 
> might be an epic battle



Give me some time. I have to go digging through comics, games, tv show and  other.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Which means...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CnOysetlQw[/YOUTUBE]


hah, i smell a potential life-wiper 




> tonpa said:
> 
> 
> > Give me some time. I have to go digging through comics, games, tv show and  other.


take your time


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> hah, i smell a potential life-wiper
> 
> 
> take your time



I thought this were only the Carebears themselves....If it's their verse there should be enough crazy shit to kill thoseb ponies many times over. The artifacts that evil guy seeks all the time have really impressive powers.

Even thatv book in the Carebears Movie had some planetary mind control feats.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 10, 2012)

I barely remember Carebears, but I feel like they had some high tier magic feats. Especially some of the villains.


----------



## Solrac (Jan 11, 2012)

For some reason, I feel like siding with the Care Bears here. While they weren't my childhood either, I currently see them as kinda cooler than the ponies.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 11, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> Even thatv book in the Carebears Movie had some planetary mind control feats.



Didn't the book need Nicholas and a lot of time to actually do that?

At the moment I'm still waiting to see something that could defeat Discord.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 11, 2012)

It did but it has a bloodlusted verse full of usable humans and even bloodlusted carebears at it's disposal in this scenario. It doesn't need to slowly talk the user into commiting evil acts against "My Little Pony".

Also there probably are better weapons out there. Hiwever I'm hoping for someone else to look that up.

I also reckon a giant cloud monster with some kind of logia regen, if that is going to help here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> It did but it has a bloodlusted verse full of usable humans and even bloodlusted carebears at it's disposal in this scenario. It *doesn't need to slowly talk the user into commiting evil acts* against "My Little Pony".



Then again Discord doesn't really need to do that either, given how he dealt with Fluttershy and what he was doing to the setting in pretty short notice without needing to be close by.

Also MLP is full of fantastical fauna dangerous even to ponies, like the Ursas, the Windigos, dragons, hydras, timberwolves, cockatrices...



> Also there probably are better weapons out there. Hiwever I'm hoping for someone else to look that up.



Let's see.



> I also reckon a giant cloud monster with some kind of logia regen, if that is going to help here.



Reality warping clouds is one of Discord's pastimes.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 11, 2012)

The (the carebears themselves) might have a little bit of a problem  And assuming they don't get rain-nuke speed blit'z, they don't really have anything against Discord or Celestia solar flaring them.

But interestingly the Carebears are themselves manifestation of different kinds of kindness and whatnot I think, similar to the mane 6 each being their own element. Hmm..

Of course if they can call some of the tougher stuff from their verse, we might have a more interesting fight.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 11, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> I also reckon a giant cloud monster with some kind of logia regen, if that is going to help here.



You mean Dark Heart? As in the villain who was so clumsy that he hit his head on a boat and nearly drowned and had to be saved by a human?


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 12, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> You mean Dark Heart? As in the villain who was so clumsy that he hit his head on a boat and nearly drowned and had to be saved by a human?



No something he accidently created. But with cloud manipulation the pour giant clud monster would be helpless soon.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought No Heart and Shrieky had some powerful magic feats that may give Twilight a hard time.

The presence of Discord seems to make this far more difficult for the Carebears side though.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 12, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> The presence of Discord seems to make this far more difficult for the Carebears side though.



Not just Discord.

Discord surfing the Smooze. 

Because quite frankly, that would be totally in-character.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> No something he accidently created. But with cloud manipulation the pour giant clud monster would be helpless soon.


I'm pretty sure Dark Heart was the cloud. He could shapeshift and the cloud was one of his forms.

Darkheart is probably the most powerful being from the Care Bears (could be wrong though), and Discord is still stronger than him.


Palpatine said:


> I thought No Heart and Shrieky had some powerful magic feats that may give Twilight a hard time.
> 
> The presence of Discord seems to make this far more difficult for the Carebears side though.



The Elements of Harmony are actually dangerous here too, as they're more powerful than Discord and would be useful in taking out the villains from the Care Bears.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 12, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> I'm pretty sure Dark Heart was the cloud. He could shapeshift and the cloud was one of his forms.



No it was one by-product when his ADHD daughter failed to mix some beauty drink. I only remember this episode because so well, because I had it on VHS, when I was a child.


----------



## familyparka (Jan 12, 2012)

Isn't Rainbow Dash faster than the speed of sound?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2012)

there was a whole episode deicated to RD breaking the sound barrier

she keeps sustained supersonic for some time too



and she does it twice !


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> No it was one by-product when his ADHD daughter failed to mix some beauty drink. I only remember this episode because so well, because I had it on VHS, when I was a child.



Ah, I think we're talking about something different then. I'm referring to the villain from the second movie.


----------



## familyparka (Jan 12, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there was a whole episode deicated to RD breaking the sound barrier
> 
> she keeps sustained supersonic for some time too
> 
> ...



I'd call it a win then


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there was a whole episode deicated to RD breaking the sound barrier
> 
> she keeps sustained supersonic for some time too
> 
> ...



She was actually calc'd to move at around Mach 10 at her peak (in that episode), but she casually achieves sonic speed before hand. (Such as why the air cone forms around her)


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 17, 2012)

How can she be calced at such speeds when she has trouble breaking the sound barrier?


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 17, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How can she be calced at such speeds when she has trouble breaking the sound barrier?



Ehh, I've actually heard it thrown it out alot, although I'm not completely sure on the matter.

The closest analysis I've seen is this physics presentation claiming she speeds to mach 5 before accelerating faster, putting her at minimum hypersonic speeds.  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muVfidujxRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2012)

hehe, I've seen that video, it's awesome and has dark matter AJ


but I dunno if that calc would be accepted @ OBD

in show she just breaks the sound barrier, don't know about higher speed


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty sure he was joking about the Dark Matter thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I'm a motherfucking care bear and I think this thread is racist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2012)

YOU GOTTA SHARE
@
YOU GOTTA CARE


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> YOU GOTTA SHARE
> @
> YOU GOTTA CARE



You GOTTA CATCH EM ALL!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How can she be calced at such speeds when she has trouble breaking the sound barrier?



She accelerates for it. Also when she saved Rarity she had been overcoming self-doubt, if rainbow nuking that barn is any indication of what current Dash can do.



Banhammer said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm a motherfucking care bear and I think this thread is racist



Relaaax Banhammer.

[YOUTUBE]dw27gBEcWO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 18, 2012)

Xaosin said:


> Ehh, I've actually heard it thrown it out alot, although I'm not completely sure on the matter.
> 
> The closest analysis I've seen is this physics presentation claiming she speeds to mach 5 before accelerating faster, putting her at minimum hypersonic speeds.  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muVfidujxRg[/YOUTUBE]



The calc is based on the original calc, where mach 4-5 was assumed based on the angle of the Mach Cone.

I don't buy it, honestly. It is a calc based on a visual effect.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 18, 2012)

It's still a legit calc like it or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2012)

did that cone appear before or after she made the rainboom ?

Before she was going under Mach 1, since the rainboom wasn't achieved yet


After - well, anybody's guess


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think the calc's an issue here, so far. Rainbow Dash's too fast period. She sets the ground on fire from Ponyville to a nearby mountain out of how fast she is, and one of the first things she did was insta-drying a soaked Twilight by super speed spinning around her. She's the Quicksilver of ponies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie can keep up though


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L142_juksw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Jan 18, 2012)

Carebears will love you until you die.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It's still a legit calc like it or not.



not if it's based on simple visual effect, unless it's something like the shockwave calc for Sensui


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 18, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> not if it's based on simple visual effect, unless it's something like the shockwave calc for Sensui



It was suppose to be something like that actually.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 18, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> not if it's based on simple visual effect, unless it's something like the shockwave calc for Sensui



I find this kind of funny, coming from the OBD who assess a characters fictional speed by arguments over pixels and artistic interpretation. More often then not anyway.

But either way as Charcan said, RainbowDash is to fast for them period. There's nothing stopping her from flying up and RainNuking them from the sky over and over. I'm pretty sure that attack covered the size of a small hill too.



Charcan said:


> [YOUTUBE]dw27gBEcWO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 18, 2012)

Why does MLP have such an autistic fanbase


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

you people are all traitors


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Xaosin said:


> I find this kind of funny, coming from the OBD who assess a characters fictional speed by arguments over pixels and artistic interpretation. More often then not anyway.



they mainly come from stuff like bullet-timing feats and distance traveled in x time shit

effects that only look like sonic booms isn't enough, which is why pre-skip Rock Lee wasn't accepted as supersonic way back when

and this is gonna be the last post I make here, so have fun



Dandy Elegance said:


> Why does MLP have such an autistic fanbase



same reason why Spacebattles is autistic with animu/mango and comics


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 18, 2012)

I honestly prefer KS to MLP.

And I watched like seven episodes of the latter.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2012)

cd

what the fuck are you doing on here but not msn

go home and be a family man


----------



## Light (Jan 18, 2012)

the ponies and carebears should get together and hold hands


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm beyond caring much about calcs but it doesn't matter. Dash sets them on fire and then calls lightning down on their burning fur asses.



Banhammer said:


> you people are all traitors



Don't tell me that with such hair mister.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

thread needs more tolerance

ponies know how 2 do it


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

No, the thread needs more purging with fire.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

dreams are a wonderful thing


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, like the dream that a bunch of twenty something year old (and older) guys liking a show about autistic ponies is somehow acceptable in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

> dreams are a wonderful thing


but often reality > our dreams


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I was stoned.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No, the thread needs more purging with fire.



I could report it if you want.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

No burnie jokes? 

How... unexpected.

Anyway, to avoid getting my ass banned within 48 hours, I vaguely recall some pretty crazy shit for the Care Bears.  The specifics escape me and I was probably stoned when I saw it, but still.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Why does MLP have such an autistic fanbase





And nah, I'm not accepting the Rainbow Dash calc until someone can adequately explain to me why I should accept a calc where the only basis is the angle of the mach cone. It's not based on reacting to something like a bullet, or distance divided by time, it's based solely on the visual effect. 

Rainbow Dash might be too fast for Care Bears regardless (I don't fucking know, never watched Care Bears, lol), but that's not really what I am arguing against.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Back in your cage, brony.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck man it's cold and dark in there. I hate that place.


----------



## davillage (Jan 19, 2012)

Whats the Source of the Pony Magic? Friendship?
Can they be Magic without Friendship?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> And nah, I'm not accepting the Rainbow Dash calc until someone can adequately explain to me why I should accept a calc where the only basis is the angle of the mach cone. It's not based on reacting to something like a bullet, or distance divided by time, it's based solely on the visual effect.



I've never thought about it.

I don't find the subject as fascinating as some people do.

Wait, what you question is her being multiple times Mach right?



> Rainbow Dash might be too fast for Care Bears regardless (I don't fucking know, never watched Care Bears, lol), but that's not really what I am arguing against.



I'll believe in speedy bears when I see'em.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Fuck man it's cold and dark in there. I hate that place.



I'ma leave this cripple joke to CD.

Go ahead, you lovely, lovely man; mock my one true love.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

davillage said:


> Whats the Source of the Pony Magic? Friendship?
> Can they be Magic without Friendship?



Being a race of talking magical creatures is the source of their magic, silly poster.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

Who the hell is Burnie by the way? 



Charcan said:


> I've never thought about it.
> 
> I don't find the subject as fascinating as some people do.
> 
> Wait, what you question is her being multiple times Mach right?



Yeah, I don't question her being supersonic, since an entire episode was devoted to Dash breaking the speed barrier, just the mach 10 number people throw around (The original video ascertained she would be mach 4-5 based on the mach cone, then another video, made the point that apparently her speed would double during the sonic boom, or something. But even if that assumption is valid, the calc still has an IMO faulty foundation).


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Only I get to call her that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'ma leave this cripple joke to CD.
> 
> Go ahead, you lovely, lovely man; mock my one true love.


what, I was only going to suggest he light a fire in those cold, lonely nights

you of all people should know because you see the value of heat every time you look on Burnie's face


NemeBro said:


> Who the hell is Burnie by the way?



Dandy's one true love


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Two for the price of one~


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

What the hell is going on I am so confused.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Who the hell is Burnie by the way?



A burn victim girl you can romance in a japanese game developed from ideas thrown around in 4chan.

I forget her name because when I think of female burn victims from Japan media my first thought is Balalaika.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

what are Care Bears feats ? I mean themselves, not the verse (I assume we've moved past that, Discord soloes)




*for extra Quality* :


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Dot dot dot.


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm too scared to even click that vid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

it's totally awesome

like, 20% cooler then a Wonderbolt


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

Wonderbolts fucking suck though.

Seriously, they just exist to show off how shitty they are in comparison to Dash.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Rule of thumb: Mr. Universe Arnie should only be posted when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2012)

well Dash likes them 

but I can't really argue with you either, Dash > Wonderbolts



btw the rainboom feat - new 

the actual cone for the calc happens immediately *before* the rainboom .. if we assume rainboom = breaking the sound barrier, then during the cone phase she was still just under Mach 1 .. afterwards she was supercruising, but the actual speed is unquantifiable


----------

